# TCF DNS issues?



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't been able to pull up TCF from either my home connection or my work connection for the last several hours. I ended up having to use OpenDNS's DNS servers to get it to come up. Is there an issue going on with TCF's DNS entries propogating?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not just TCF, many sites are affected.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

The real question is why weren't you using OpenDNS from the get go?


----------

